# Looking for a new carry



## the2edwards (Jan 2, 2013)

IHello Ya'll,
Well i have saved up some money and am looking to upgrade my carry hand gun.
My current is a S&W bodyguard. now this is a small little guy that maybecome a secondary ankle gun down the road

I have gotten out a bit with friends and family and have got quite a bit of experience both with their guns as well as their holsters. I have and will continue to use an IWB holster on the hip. As i have used these various pistols i have developed some preferences

1) No Glocks, dont like the feel and dont like the safety features (Good gun, just not for me

2) I Like metal frames, don't get me wrong, i have and like both my XD, SP2022, and even the Hi-point. just like the feel

3) i would like a 9mm or .40...I feel i have better follow up with these calibers vs. a .45 and want something bigger than a 38

4)Of all the Guns i have tried and worn my preference was the Kimber 1911 ultra (alloy frame) I liked the full size feel, I am a bigger guy and have no issue concealing it, and here is the biggie I LIKE THE LIGHTNESS

SO here is what i'm looking for. A full size (no less than 4.5") metal frame, 9mm or .40 semi auto that has a fairly slim width and weighs no more than 27 oz unloaded. perferably under $550

Thanks in advanced


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Try the Colt New Agent 1911 in 9MM - a fine pistol.


----------



## the2edwards (Jan 2, 2013)

that looks like a nice gun! i can't seem to find anything over a 3" barrel though.


----------



## the2edwards (Jan 2, 2013)

now when it comes to certain things...like firearms I mainly steer clear of knock off's and the like but just found a CZ75 clone over at buds that is exactly what I'm after. its a canik L-120. Can i get opinions?


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I would get a Beretta or a CZ but if you could spend more then get a Sig Sauer.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Check out the EAA Witness for a CZ clone. Good rep., better trigger than the CZ, can get all steel or polymer frame(I prefer the all steel), and not badly priced.($500ish list)


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

sgms said:


> Check out the EAA Witness for a CZ clone. Good rep., better trigger than the CZ, can get all steel or polymer frame(I prefer the all steel), and not badly priced.($500ish list)


I read your post and was intrigued by the price. Next thing I know, I'm online purchasing an all-steel blue finish brand new EAA Witness in .45 ACP for $434.85, including FFL fees and tax. Thank you!!


----------

